# Shipping container to Limassol



## Acestan (Mar 6, 2010)

I am moving to Cyprus next month and have a 20' container to ship.
Several friends in Cypus have asked me to ship items for them, ranging from furniture to shower units. All items will be bought new in UK and delivered to my house.
If I agree, assuming that I have enough space, what risks do I run, if any?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You wont be running any risks as long as you make certain that no one slips anything that is illegal into your container. Remember if you are caught with drugs in your container it will be you who goes to jail and gets deported once you've done your time. 
Make sure you check everything that goes into the container.


----------



## Acestan (Mar 6, 2010)

*Thanks for advice*



Veronica said:


> You wont be running any risks as long as you make certain that no one slips anything that is illegal into your container. Remember if you are caught with drugs in your container it will be you who goes to jail and gets deported once you've done your time.
> Make sure you check everything that goes into the container.


Hello Veronica
Thanks for your advice. I doubt that any of my friends would have anything to do with drugs, but I suppose that anything is possible.

I was thinking more about the feasibility of bringing new items, such as electrical goods which are cheaper in the UK. If UK VAT is paid, is it OK to bring goods into Cyprus, even though they are new and still boxed? I thought maybe they insisted that you can only bring in things which you have owned for some time.

If it's OK, I would like to buy a few things myself, such as a gas bar-b-q and some garden furniture, which is being sold off very cheaply in UK just now..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Acestan said:


> Hello Veronica
> Thanks for your advice. I doubt that any of my friends would have anything to do with drugs, but I suppose that anything is possible.
> 
> I was thinking more about the feasibility of bringing new items, such as electrical goods which are cheaper in the UK. If UK VAT is paid, is it OK to bring goods into Cyprus, even though they are new and still boxed? I thought maybe they insisted that you can only bring in things which you have owned for some time.
> ...


If you brought a lot of new tellies etc they might think you are bringing them in to sell. As long as you can claim whatever is in your container is for your own use you will ok. So not multiples of one item it would look iffy.


----------



## Acestan (Mar 6, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If you brought a lot of new tellies etc they might think you are bringing them in to sell. As long as you can claim whatever is in your container is for your own use you will ok. So not multiples of one item it would look iffy.


Thanks again. You've been most helpful.


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

hi,
my understanding is that you need to be able to prove that the items are yours and that you have paid the vat on them in the uk. and that they are for your personal use.
so an invoice for any new looking items or stuff in its original packages would suffice.
not so easy for other peoples stuff.
uk embraces every aspect of european law on free movement of goods and people - cyprus still thinks it can do as it pleases and unless you can argue with them in their own language you may have some problems.

only my opinion
bern


----------



## Acestan (Mar 6, 2010)

berni109 said:


> hi,
> my understanding is that you need to be able to prove that the items are yours and that you have paid the vat on them in the uk. and that they are for your personal use.
> so an invoice for any new looking items or stuff in its original packages would suffice.
> not so easy for other peoples stuff.
> ...


Thanks Berni
I'll make sure that I have a Greek-speaking colleague with me if I need to speak with them. 
Regards
Stan


----------



## Acestan (Mar 6, 2010)

Regarding bringing personal items into Cyprus, I have been advised by a shipping company that the Cyprus customs will charge 7.2 Euros for every electrical item shipped, whether it's a kettle or a wahing machine.
Has anyone had eny experience of this?


----------

